# How to make a neck rope



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

It's a little unrelated to how to make it, but... Should it be yacht rope, but can be nylon one? I have a lead rope with good clip and ring already installed, but it's not yacht, but one of those cheaper materials.

BTW, thanks for posting the instructions!


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> It's a little unrelated to how to make it, but... Should it be yacht rope, but can be nylon one? I have a lead rope with good clip and ring already installed, but it's not yacht, but one of those cheaper materials.
> 
> BTW, thanks for posting the instructions!


You can use any lead rope. Just knot a ring in the line and use it as a neck rope. I just made them my way because the local hardware store stocked this nice soft rope , it was cheap, nice on the hands , so that is what I went with.
I also carry a 12 foot black neck rope made out of 3/8 th line on the saddle at all times. It comes in handy if you find a stray horse in the bush to quickly fashion a halter. A neck rope can quickly be turning into it's own halter and it can be harsh if the horse resists. I will try to take a picture of this tonight when I go to feed


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks, RD! 

Pics are always appreciated! :wink:


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

The field trialers around here simply use cow collars.


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

On my wat to TS to get the supplies


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Thank you Riosdad. I'll have to make me one.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I guess I'll share how the neck strap I used was made - same principal but it spreads the pressure over a larger area. 

All it is is a hessian sack folder over and over along the length until it is about a handspan wide. You then put a hole through both ends, thread rope through, and tie a knot v
bigger than the hole.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> Thanks, RD!
> 
> Pics are always appreciated! :wink:


Thought I better post this quickly. I might be on another vacation shortly.

After putting the neck rope around the horse's neck and clipping the snap to the ring pass the end of the lead line back threw the ring and put the loop over the nose of the horse. It is an extremely effective halter, not one you can tie with but for hand leading it is very effictive, even a little harsh but it works great

Again I might be going on a vacation if the mods have their way


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

wild_spot said:


> I guess I'll share how the neck strap I used was made - same principal but it spreads the pressure over a larger area.
> 
> All it is is a hessian sack folder over and over along the length until it is about a handspan wide. You then put a hole through both ends, thread rope through, and tie a knot v
> bigger than the hole.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What is a hessian sack?? and if it is just a cloth sack will cutting a hole through each end be strong?? Won't the sack tear?? I can see a girth all right but not a sack like my feed comes in??


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

I priced supplies today. This is Canada.. The rope was 78 cents a foot, the ring was $2.39 and the Snap, a brass snap was $3.89

So 8 or 10 feet of rope is $8.00 plus $7 for hardware and you have a neck rope.
I forgot to pice 10 feet of 1/8th cord to bind the one end.

Be sure to burn both ends of the rope to keep the ends from fraying.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

RiosDad said:


> Thought I better post this quickly. I might be on another vacation shortly.
> 
> After putting the neck rope around the horse's neck and clipping the snap to the ring pass the end of the lead line back threw the ring and put the loop over the nose of the horse. It is an extremely effective halter, not one you can tie with but for hand leading it is very effictive, even a little harsh but it works great
> 
> Again I might be going on a vacation if the mods have their way



Looks handy in emergency situation if there is no halter. I personally had to use just a loop around the neck once, but it was not secure if she'd pull on me. Thanks for posting!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> What is a hessian sack?? and if it is just a cloth sack will cutting a hole through each end be strong?? Won't the sack tear?? I can see a girth all right but not a sack like my feed comes in??


It's not the same as a feed bag, not sure what comes in it, but it's like a feed bag but made of hessian.

It doesn't sound like it would work, but Latte fought it with her whole body weight (And for a little pony she is pretty hefty) and it didn't budge.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks for posting how to make a neck rope. I am seriously thinking of making one to have handy .


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Hessian is also known as burlap in the US. 

A burlap feed sack- not the plastic fake burlap they come out with now.


----------

